# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Обмен WM, YAD, QIWI, AP, MB, NT, LQ, LR, PM

## tbm.ex.pro

jabber: tbm@jabber.ru
icq: 606040201

Временно: продам 17-20 Paypal USD (verified)

----------

